# Houston Monthly Herf # 9 pics (2)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This month was vegasgirl's month to host. She wanted to try a new location that we haven't herfed at before. Its a BBQ place with a huge outdoor patio and a lounge called Paddy's in Katy. Some of us meet there early at 5 and ate before heading outside where they had some live music. The rest showed up later and we all had a fine time drinking and smoking it up! The only draw back was the place closes at 11 (they are new and I'm sure this will change) but that didn't stop us, we ended the night at Robusto's. Great time was had by all!

By the way if you was there and I didn't get a pic of you sorry  Tiffany has pics with her cam too and when I can get them from her I will post them.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tx_Tuff said:


> By the way if you was there and I didn't get a pic of you sorry


I was there, but I wish you DIDN'T get a pic of me. 

The one with Rhonda and Martha has a cool tie-dye effect going with the wafting smoke.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. looks like a fun time


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You guys sure do it up right!/thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome times


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> The one with Rhonda and Martha has a cool tie-dye effect going with the wafting smoke.


That's one Smokin' Photographer!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

:whoohoo:I think my eyes are open in this one.:whoohoo:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

freaking sweet! Looks like a great time.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I hate missing the houston herfs!! nice pics frank!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I hate missing the houston herfs!! nice pics frank!


You know you have a standing invitation, Bigfoot! Come on down!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel so unloved ! *runs off crying* I dont blame yah, i was drinking enough diet coke to bust the sewer main underneath the place...


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I hate missing the houston herfs!! nice pics frank!


Yeah it would have been extra awesome with some brian action!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

*Here are some pics that I just downloaded...enjoy!*

Enjoy the pictures! These are from Paddy's and then from Robusto's.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are some more....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice pics. loks like a great crowd


----------

